# Bike Mechanic Stand



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey guys, I would like to invest on a stand so I can do general maintanence, cleaning, etc. I don't wanna drop an arm and a leg. I found this one on ebay. Let me know what you think or if anyone has any other suggestions. I was gonna build one, there were some steps on one of the past issues of Bicycling Mag. Estimated price was $30 for the build. But this one is actually foldable, which would be great for a space saver when not in use! Here's the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-RAD-CYCLE-E...ltDomain_0?hash=item35a64537e0#ht_3765wt_1165


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*No.*

Looking at the detail pictures, I get the strong impression that the RAD CYCLE EZ stand is a nasty piece of work full of sharp corners ready to bite into your frame's finish, inferior materials, and a crude clamping mechanism that looks like something added after things didn't work out so well with the prototype. But all that could be overlooked if it weren't for the astounding fact that contrary to good design practices, the RAD CYCLE EZ stand has your bike teeter-tottering on its bottom bracket instead of hanging safely by the top tube or seat post.

Check out the good products from Park at the link. If cost is an issue, consider buying a Park clamp and attaching it to something sturdy.

http://www.parktool.com/products/category.asp?cat=2

/w


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I couldn't live without a repair stand. I taught a class in basic maint. recently. There were 6 students in the class & ea. had to bring a stand. I have an Park stand that has to be at least 20 years old. Most of the people brought Performance or Nashbar stands, but one brought a Park stand. The Park stand was, I think, the least expensive one. It was awful! In order to fold it to transport it, it has to be disassembled. What a PITA!

Don't get me wrong here. Park Tools make some great stuff. I love my Park stand. The stands that Park manufactures maybe excellent - better than anything else on the market, but I sure wouldn't recommend the lowest price one.

The Performance/Nashbar stands were, IMO quite good, especially for the price. They had lots of handy adjustments and features, and were very easy to use. I heard them get slammed for using some plastic pieces. They do use some plastic pieces, but not in critical areas. I think that complaints about plastic are somewhat over blow. After all, you can buy whole bikes made of the stuff; frames and components. For home use I'd buy one in a New York minute. My Park, old as it is, however, shows absolutely no signs of aging.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I've had some crappy ones over the years, and there is nothing worse than a crappy repair stand.

My first recommendation would be for a Feedback/Ultimate repair stand. They are the best there is. I don't like any of the Park consumer stands. Second would be the Topeak Prep Stand Elite. Yes, these are pricey. Yes, they are worth it.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't think that I'd try anything other than very light-duty stuff on the Rad Ez stand. Too kludgy and flimsy. Don't cheap-out, buy a good workstand. You don't have to mortgage the farm for one and it will pay for itself many times over. Look around, you may even be able to find a great used stand.


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

After doing a bit of research, you all were right! I'll be saving my pennies and gonna get something that will be a good investment.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

+1 for the Feedback stands - they can handle just about everything - they are foldable and quite portable - and they don't break.


----------



## hepcatbent (Aug 19, 2009)

+2 for the Ultimate stands. I have one that has to be twenty years old. I couldn't live without it.


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

wim said:


> Looking at the detail pictures, I get the strong impression that the RAD CYCLE EZ stand is a nasty piece of work full of sharp corners ready to bite into your frame's finish, inferior materials, and a crude clamping mechanism that looks like something added after things didn't work out so well with the prototype. But all that could be overlooked if it weren't for the astounding fact that contrary to good design practices, the RAD CYCLE EZ stand has your bike teeter-tottering on its bottom bracket instead of hanging safely by the top tube or seat post.
> 
> Check out the good products from Park at the link. If cost is an issue, consider buying a Park clamp and attaching it to something sturdy.
> 
> ...


Agreed, but for slightly different reasons.

BB stands aren't as precarious as you suggest, though this particular one might be due to it's generally flimsey/light construction. I used a very sturdy shop stand many years ago that held the bike in a similar manner, supporting the bike by the BB and a strap around the mid section of the DT, and they worked great. They were very sturdy. However, with such a stand ,the bike is resting at least partially on the der cables as they pass under the BB and the DT strap can interfere with the der cables too, which means you might not be able to do any meaningful der/indexing setup/adjustments while the bike is in the stand. That is one task that you really do want to do in a stand. Indexed shifting hadn't been invented when I used BB stands, so pinching der cables a bit wasn't really a concern then.

Like others have said, get a good seat post clamping stand. If on a budget, get just the clamp, and mount it to a wooden post.


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

I bought the park race stand, and yes it was a little pricier, but its the best stand out there IMO...esp if you like to "tinker"

http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=23&item=PRS-20


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I bought a Park Pro back in the '80's for $179. Seemed like a lot at the time but probably the best "bicycle investment" I ever made.

Not really "portable" but indestructible.


----------



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

That "RAD" one is garbage. Bought it and threw it away a week later in favor of an Ultimate.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

mikeharper123 said:


> I bought the park race stand, and yes it was a little pricier, but its the best stand out there IMO...esp if you like to "tinker"
> 
> http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=23&item=PRS-20


Totally agree. I've had a couple of traditional stands before. For a shop, and using the special seatpost tool so you can clamp something other than your carbon, the traditional stand would likely be better for building a frame up from scratch or perhaps a major overhaul.

For everything else, the race stand is exceptional. You can mount your bike in about 30 seconds, don't have to worry about marring frame or post, don't have to remove saddle bag, etc.

I find myself putting the bike on the stand to clean it and/or lube the chain much more frequently now - just because it is so handy.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

25 years ago I worked in a shop and I got a great deal on a Cinelli repair stand. I was lucky I only paid $75 and it has been money well spent. If this one died, I would spend what ever it takes to get a good stand. You won't be disappointed in buying quality if you plan to work on your bikes. Like Richard said it is a "bicycle investment". I have gone through eight bikes but I still have this one stand.


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm ready to purchase. Unfortunately, LBS has $240+ repair stands, not looking to spend this much. I took your suggestions and I am looking at the Ultimate stands, what do you think about this one: http://www.feedbacksports.com/products/Sport-mechanic_repair_stand.aspx

Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

FINEMNT said:


> I'm ready to purchase. Unfortunately, LBS has $240+ repair stands, not looking to spend this much. I took your suggestions and I am looking at the Ultimate stands, what do you think about this one: http://www.feedbacksports.com/products/Sport-mechanic_repair_stand.aspx
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated.


Honestly, you can't go wrong with any of the Ultimate/Feedback stands.
Here's the best price I found on it:
http://www.sunandski.com/ProductDet...lick=282&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=7760067930710

If you were in my area, I'd price-match that.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

You might look here too: http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=RPRSTANDS


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I really like the Feedback Pro Elite. The quick release feature on the jaws is worth the extra money, IMO.

edit: As DaveT pointed out, Aspire has the best prices, that's where I got mine. eBay and the Bing discount help lower the price a bit, too.


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> Honestly, you can't go wrong with any of the Ultimate/Feedback stands.
> Here's the best price I found on it:
> http://www.sunandski.com/ProductDet...lick=282&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=7760067930710
> 
> If you were in my area, I'd price-match that.


Yep, I was on that page. Seems that someone just ordered the last one  I will prob be ordering from the 2 other sites suggested. Thanks again.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/FEEDBACK-SPORTS...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a676f26a

http://www.cashbackr.com/cashback

equals just over $200, delivered.


----------



## rtarh2o (Dec 18, 2009)

If you want to save money and want the strongest stand and aren't concerned with it being portable it is really easy to make your own. I had a clamp type stand and really didn't like it, it never seemed stable so here is what I did several years ago. 
I built a good sturdy saw horse with some 2x4's, I put a fork clamp towards the front of the saw horse placed such that the bottom bracket will be right at the other edge of the saw horse (the rear wheel is hanging off the edge of the saw horse). All I do is take the front wheel off, lift the bike on the saw horse and clamp the fork in, the bike is rock steady and I can do anything to it except adjust the front brake. You also don't have to worry about the clamp damaging the frame or post. 
I built the entire thing for basically nothing because I built it out of 2x4's I had laying around and I made the fork clamp out of a 2x2 block with a hole drilled through it and a quick release. I have since gotten rid of my other stand. 
Like I said, I have used the typical work stands and they all feel wobbly after using mine, I can torque anything as tight as needed without the bike budging, it is great. 
Rusty


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

rtarh2o said:


> If you want to save money and want the strongest stand and aren't concerned with it being portable it is really easy to make your own. I had a clamp type stand and really didn't like it, it never seemed stable so here is what I did several years ago.
> I built a good sturdy saw horse with some 2x4's, I put a fork clamp towards the front of the saw horse placed such that the bottom bracket will be right at the other edge of the saw horse (the rear wheel is hanging off the edge of the saw horse). All I do is take the front wheel off, lift the bike on the saw horse and clamp the fork in, the bike is rock steady and I can do anything to it except adjust the front brake. You also don't have to worry about the clamp damaging the frame or post.
> I built the entire thing for basically nothing because I built it out of 2x4's I had laying around and I made the fork clamp out of a 2x2 block with a hole drilled through it and a quick release. I have since gotten rid of my other stand.
> Like I said, I have used the typical work stands and they all feel wobbly after using mine, I can torque anything as tight as needed without the bike budging, it is great.
> Rusty


Man that is a sweet idea! I was also thinking of making the one that was on bicycling mag a few issues ago. Not portable, but mimicked the stand up stands as well.


----------



## Rocket-Sauce (Nov 9, 2005)

It seems like all the team mechanics have work stands that attach to the BB not the top tube or seat post. Like this:
https://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1030406_-1_1504500_20000_1505500







Seems like a great deal at just $70?

But then I saw this: 
https://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=98579








I know Harbor Freight is not known for its high quality, but for $30, it might be worth checking out? Biggest most obvious drawback I can see is that it looks like it would be rough on paintjobs. Maybe a strategically placed towel could help protect the paint?


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

Rocket, I think that one will interfere with the cables running down the BB


----------



## rtarh2o (Dec 18, 2009)

Here are a few pictures in case you can't picture what I am talking about. With this stand it is at the perfect height and extremely stable, I don't think I could work on the bike on anything else, best part is that it cost me basically nothing!


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

So I took the project into my own hands and build one up just like RTarh20. I will post pics soon. I'm painting it the same color scheme as my bike, "black and yellow". I did make it a tall one, so it can be close to eye level. It was fun!


----------



## rtarh2o (Dec 18, 2009)

Finemnt, I am sure you will like it, I really can't understand after using mine for so long that there aren't more of them like this, especially in bike shops. It drives me crazy working on a bike on a normal stand with it moving around all the time with even the slightest touch. Plus the price can't be beat (especially if you have lumber laying around)
Great idea about painting it, never thought of that but now after seeing pictures of mine I think may be this weekends project!
Post some pics when you get it finished, maybe you can improve on something!
Rusty


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

That homemade stand us one of the best projects I've seen in a long time! Think I'll make one even though I don't really need it.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

rtarh2o said:


> Finemnt, I am sure you will like it,* I really can't understand after using mine for so long that there aren't more of them like this, especially in bike shops.* It drives me crazy working on a bike on a normal stand with it moving around all the time with even the slightest touch. Plus the price can't be beat (especially if you have lumber laying around)
> Great idea about painting it, never thought of that but now after seeing pictures of mine I think may be this weekends project!
> Post some pics when you get it finished, maybe you can improve on something!
> Rusty


I really hope you're kidding.

Would YOU take your bike to a shop that used a cobbled-together hunk of lumber to hold your $5000 bike while they worked on it?


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> I really hope you're kidding.
> 
> Would YOU take your bike to a shop that used a cobbled-together hunk of lumber to hold your $5000 bike while they worked on it?


Absolutely would. It would be some indication they could think.


----------



## shudson16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Spin Doctor folding stand from Performance. About 60 bucks when you catch them on sale. Bike is held by the BB. I put a piece of dense foam rubber under the downtube and a piece under the clamp above the BB. The foam at the dt allows the cables to not be restricted so you can adjust gears and such. The foam piece at the clamp is to keep from marring the finish of the frame where the clamp holds. I've used this one regularly for over two yrs, no problems. Highly recommended for those who are on a budget. HTH.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

MerlinAma said:


> Absolutely would. It would be some indication they could think.


So, you also take your car to a guy who drives it up on a couple of whisky barrels via some nail-riddled barn wood, and uses an adjustable pipe wrench for everything?

When one is a professional (which is what those of us who get paid to work on bikes are), one needs to look professional. Clamping a bike in a vise, banging on it with a mallet, scratching your armpit, and yelling "bika-bika-bika!" may be good enough for you, but the majority of customers prefer a little professionalism.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> So, you also take your car to a guy who drives it up on a couple of whisky barrels via some nail-riddled barn wood, and uses an adjustable pipe wrench for everything?
> 
> When one is a professional (which is what those of us who get paid to work on bikes are), one needs to look professional. Clamping a bike in a vise, banging on it with a mallet, scratching your armpit, and yelling "bika-bika-bika!" may be good enough for you, but the majority of customers prefer a little professionalism.


The best motorcycle mechanic I ever knew had a one man shop and more than a few home made tools. 
I'd really rather decide in their ability based on their actual work. 
Sure - I'd rather a hammer not be the main tool on their bench!


----------



## rtarh2o (Dec 18, 2009)

I am not saying my stand in particular, I am just saying that style. It is much more stable and to me just makes sense. It doesn't take up any more space either. 
And in answer to the question about whether or not I would take my bike to a shop that uses a home made stand, I think I would, it shows that the mechanic can think outside the box, can actually make things work not just replace parts. He might even try to repair something on a bike not just tell the customer he needs a new part. 
When going to a mechanic for my car I like the shops that do not have all the fancy equipment, that is usually a sign they actually know how to find problems and repair them, not just rely on a machine to tell them what is wrong. 

Rusty


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

rtarh2o said:


> I am not saying my stand in particular, I am just saying that style. It is much more stable and to me just makes sense. It doesn't take up any more space either.
> And in answer to the question about whether or not I would take my bike to a shop that uses a home made stand, I think I would, it shows that the mechanic can think outside the box, can actually make things work not just replace parts. He might even try to repair something on a bike not just tell the customer he needs a new part.
> *When going to a mechanic for my car I like the shops that do not have all the fancy equipment, that is usually a sign they actually know how to find problems and repair them, not just rely on a machine to tell them what is wrong. *
> 
> Rusty


Oh boy. Where to start on this one....

The "machine" does not tell you what's wrong. It displays trouble codes that are stored in the computer memory. It can also display operating parameters, and some live action values. It does NOT "tell you" what's wrong. Any shop that works on cars made after 1996 that does not have some form of scanner is more of a parts changer than is the shop with the proper equipment. I "know" that if a GM product with a 4.3L V6 engine is choking and bucking at light throttle, but not at idle or with any kind of load on the engine, that the EGR valve is the most likely culprit. With the scanner, I can control the EGR valve with the vehicle running to verify my suspicion. Without the scanner, I just replace the valve, hoping that's what was wrong with it.

Likewise, having a proper workstand does not indicate that I am incapable of critical thought, nor that I am more likely to replace a part rather than fix it. I'm one of the few mechanics who fixes Shimano rapidfires rather than trashing them. I just prefer to have a neat, ordered, professional space to work in. I know that if I have the best tools available to me, that any work I do will have been to the best of MY ability, and will not have been compromised by crappy tools. I could true a wheel with a couple of sticks, some twine, and a nail, but I much prefer a truing stand.


----------



## rtarh2o (Dec 18, 2009)

PlatyPius, 
My only point is that I am surprised why this style of bike stand is not used?
Any ideas on that?
All of the shops I have been in have the stand-up clamp type stands (which I used to have), they have padding around the clamps, have to be very careful where to clamp it if the seat post isn't long enough and many times have to stabilize the bike with their free hand when applying torque to something.
The saw horse type stand doesn't have any of those problems. Besides having to put the front wheel back on for front brake adjustment I don't see anything wrong with it?
As far as cars go, I have restored about 20 vehicles from the ground up so I really don't need any help, thanks though. 
My point about the cars was that most mechanics in modern garages (especially dealerships) wouldn't have a clue what was wrong with your car if they couldn't plug it in to their machine, I prefer mechanics (when I go to them) that have a bit more knowledge than that. 
You seem to have that knowledge judging from your post (or else you own a vehicle with the Vortec V-6 that has had that problem) so you would probably be the type of mechanic I would go to. 
Rusty


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

rtarh2o said:


> PlatyPius,
> My only point is that I am surprised why this style of bike stand is not used?
> Any ideas on that?
> All of the shops I have been in have the stand-up clamp type stands (which I used to have), they have padding around the clamps, have to be very careful where to clamp it if the seat post isn't long enough and many times have to stabilize the bike with their free hand when applying torque to something.
> ...


I was a mechanic for 11 years (Ford certified, SAAB certified, and Nissan certified) before getting into web design, then IT, and ultimately, bike mechanics.

I think some of the reasons this type of stand isn't used are:
1. Takes up more floor space (when no bike in the stand).
2. Can't adjust the front brake with the bike on the stand.
3. More difficult to adjust the derailleurs with the bike weight resting on the cables.
4. How do you replace a fork/headset?
5. Easier to knock over.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

6. Harder to clean the underside of the bike.


----------



## rtarh2o (Dec 18, 2009)

Good points, I will agree with a couple of those. 
It does take up more room when empty and will not fold up so it can be put away, for those with limited space it may not be a good option. 
I suppose it could however be made using one of the folding plastic saw horses you can buy but it wouldn't be as stable, a trade-off I suppose. 
The fork has to be installed off of the stand which for most home mechanics isn't done very often but would be much easier on a traditional stand. (You probably wouldn't approve of my home made head set cup installer either!)
The bike rests on some cupped pads on the bottom bracket that I shaped out of wood also (like on my old Vetta trainer) so the cables do not rub on my stand (I did not show that in the post) but even without those it will rest on the cable guides so the cables still move freely so adjustment is not effected. 
As far as being knocked over, my stand complete probably weighs about 30 lbs, has a lower center of gravity and a wider footprint, it isn't going anywhere. (not portable though)
It isn't perfect, but I don't think the inexpensive portable models are either. 
I think it is a great alternative for those of us who want a workable stand without spending the money.
Rusty


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

I just got a new stand. my trusty blackburn that i have had for 18 years finally gave out. I was looking at the bottom bracket ones, but after talking with some mechanics (including some pro mechanics) - they all suggested against the bb one, even though i thought it was cool. I ended up getting the topeak prepstand elite. its is similar to the ones that others have mentioned. its a very nice stand. very stable and seems well built (better than my blackburn, and that lasted 18 years!!). 

my major concern was dealing with the shaped tubing of the newer carbon bikes (thats why i was looking at the bb type). again, after much assurance, i am happy that i got this one. lots of adjustment to put the bike where you need it. 

http://www.topeak.com/products/Repair/PrepStandElite

not super cheap, but you get what you pay for


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

rtarh2o said:


> Good points, I will agree with a couple of those.
> It does take up more room when empty and will not fold up so it can be put away, for those with limited space it may not be a good option.
> I suppose it could however be made using one of the folding plastic saw horses you can buy but it wouldn't be as stable, a trade-off I suppose.
> The fork has to be installed off of the stand which for most home mechanics isn't done very often but would be much easier on a traditional stand. (You probably wouldn't approve of my home made head set cup installer either!)
> ...


As far as folding stand, you can also use door hinges on the legs so you can store it against the wall. Just a thought. I didn't do this though. I will post pics soon. Paint is coming on this weekend!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

rtarh2o said:


> You probably wouldn't approve of my home made head set cup installer either!


Wow, you made your own rubber mallet and block of wood!*



rtarh2o said:


> The bike rests on some cupped pads on the bottom bracket that I shaped out of wood also (like on my old Vetta trainer) so the cables do not rub on my stand (I did not show that in the post) but even without those it will rest on the cable guides so the cables still move freely so adjustment is not effected.


I was going to ask that. The only question I would have is whether the fork mount is adjustable to deal with bikes of different wheelbases. Of course, it wouldn't be rocket surgery to set something like that up.



rtarh2o said:


> As far as being knocked over, my stand complete probably weighs about 30 lbs, has a lower center of gravity and a wider footprint, it isn't going anywhere. (not portable though) It isn't perfect, but I don't think the inexpensive portable models are either. I think it is a great alternative for those of us who want a workable stand without spending the money.


Hell yeah, it's inspired me to go and chase up a saw horse.

For washing the bike, I hang it on the mighty Hills Hoist. For fork or headset installation, I would battle with doing that, like once a year perhaps, so it's not a big deal. Headset adjustment is a more common job but that would be done on the ground with the wheel in place and the brake on to check for play anyway.

Grumps

* seriously now, I made my own out of threaded rod and some big washers and buts, with a rubber cistern seal in the mix to prevent over-clamping


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

It's almost done, here's what I will be doing next:
1) Put some supports on the legs
2) Place a bottom shelf for tools.
3) Paint it black and yellow.

Specs: Approx 43in in height, and 48in in length. Extremely sturdy. BB cables do not touch. I placed a piece of "child proof corner padding" so I wouldn't scratch the frame. The skewer is a Delta Hitch Pro, found here: http://www.deltacycle.com/Bike_Transport. It will def work!


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

2 more pics. Forgot to mention, pretty much it's a replica of rtarh2o's version if you all haven't noticed. Thanks again rtarh2o for the idea! Total cost: $28.00, which was for the delta lock. Everything else I have in hand. Oh, and maybe another 5 for yellow paint cause I already have black on hand.


----------



## 72guy (Nov 18, 2009)

Has anyone had experience with the PARK PRS-25? How does it compare to the Ultimate brand? Thanks
http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=23&item=PRS-25


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

I built one out of black pipe and a pony clamp. works good.

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/aVegExSflV6XrK9YWL6Ylw?authkey=Gv1sRgCKjVrOnz_oSDfw&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_4nmQ5Xv7TX8/Sndk3xbPPLI/AAAAAAAAAQo/-FZcEfVw_98/s800/IMG_2072.JPG" /></a>

I've added some padding the wood clamp to protect seatposts better.


----------



## rtarh2o (Dec 18, 2009)

Finemnt, looks great, post some pics with the paint. I assume your bike is new or do you keep it that clean!
It is cold and rainy here so I think I may go paint my work stand today!

Uncle Grumpy, as for different wheelbases if you notice on my pictures I have 2 wheel blocks, one for my road bikes and one for my mountain bikes, about as simple as that. 
I just change the skewer between the two. 


Rusty


----------



## Guy Noir (Jan 6, 2010)

Where did you get the hardware (bracket & quick release clamp) that holds the front fork?

Edit: ooops! I should have read your post more thoroughly...I see it's here: http://www.deltacycle.com/Bike_Transport


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah, it's a few weeks old! But I do clean it 1-2x per week and relube 1 x per week.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

mpk1996 said:


> I just got a new stand. my trusty blackburn that i have had for 18 years finally gave out. I was looking at the bottom bracket ones, but after talking with some mechanics (including some pro mechanics) - they all suggested against the bb one, even though i thought it was cool. I ended up getting the topeak prepstand elite. its is similar to the ones that others have mentioned. its a very nice stand. very stable and seems well built (better than my blackburn, and that lasted 18 years!!).
> 
> my major concern was dealing with the shaped tubing of the newer carbon bikes (thats why i was looking at the bb type). again, after much assurance, i am happy that i got this one. lots of adjustment to put the bike where you need it.
> 
> ...


Nice. Looks identical to the Performance G3 Pro stand which they were blowing out recently.


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

Guy Noir said:


> Where did you get the hardware (bracket & quick release clamp) that holds the front fork?
> 
> Edit: ooops! I should have read your post more thoroughly...I see it's here: http://www.deltacycle.com/Bike_Transport


I didn't order it from them, my LBS had this one. I know there is a cheaper one that doesn't have the "lock" feature.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

FINEMNT said:


> I didn't order it from them, my LBS had this one. I know there is a cheaper one that doesn't have the "lock" feature.


here's one for $10

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1031488_-1_400019_400007_400172


----------



## Torelli4 (Mar 1, 2005)

Park PSC-10. 20% off after Christmas at Performance. Just finished rebuilding my Fixed Gear today on it. Very sturdy.


----------



## Guy Noir (Jan 6, 2010)

Mersault said:


> here's one for $10
> 
> http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1031488_-1_400019_400007_400172


Just bought it at my LBS for $10

I have a Black & Decker Workmate just sitting doing nothing that I think will work fine as a stand, so I'm now designing....


----------



## tomcho (Jan 30, 2010)

Torelli4 said:


> Park PSC-10. 20% off after Christmas at Performance. Just finished rebuilding my Fixed Gear today on it. Very sturdy.



I also have the PSC-10 and like it a lot. While the legs don't fold flat upwards they do fold flat so it's small, just tall/long.


----------



## 72guy (Nov 18, 2009)

72guy said:


> Has anyone had experience with the PARK PRS-25? How does it compare to the Ultimate brand? Thanks
> http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=23&item=PRS-25


Light, stable, sets up fast and easy, stores fast and easy, infinitely adjustable, and clamps with one hand. Very impressed. $7.50 to ship it and I swear, the stand was at my front door 10 seconds after I confirmed my order.:thumbsup: 
http://aebike.com/page.cfm?action=details&PageID=30&SKU=TL8608


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

*Ideas from Mavic*

Here is a scan from Velonews showing the Mavic Service area. The stands they use appear to be made from square steel tubing, but that is just my guess. I think I could make something similar from some 2x2s and some 3/4" plywood. I have much more experience working with wood. I like the idea of the "work bench" under the bike. I would cover the workbench with some thin sheet metal to protect the wood from all the solvents and such.

Any ideas or modification anyone can think of on what Mavic is using?


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Build your own for $30*

There's an article in the Jan/Feb 2010 Bicycling Magazine pg 44 on how to build your own for $30. "Hardware Store Repair Stand"

here it is online


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

rtarh2o said:


> Here are a few pictures in case you can't picture what I am talking about. With this stand it is at the perfect height and extremely stable, I don't think I could work on the bike on anything else, best part is that it cost me basically nothing!


That is like the grandpa to my bike repair stand!!! - I love it! One of my self proclaimed mentors (think Dr Cox, and JD from Scrubs) said he made things like this when he was a Cat2 Racer in the late 70's, early 80's.










@FINEMNT - Yours looks way over-engineered in a not good way  - I do really like the two bikes in your photos though! (jealous!)

Northern Tool has a stand that interests me enough to almost buy it if I wasn't unemployed :\
https://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200419669_200419669 - $49 + ship.


----------



## rtarh2o (Dec 18, 2009)

lalahsghost, looks very nice! Simple but effecient, I like it. 
The Northern Tool stand looks pretty good but I am sure after using my big, ugly, heavy and unprofessional sawhorse stand I would go crazy with the instability of anything else! (believe me, I have tried several)

Rusty


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

180, yeah, I have that issue, and that was 1 of my plans. It's a really good idea. The only drawback with that one is that it was only a seat post clamp, which I didn't want. Plus, I had all the materials lying around to build the replica of the other poster!


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

FINEMNT said:


> Plus, I had all the materials lying around to build the replica of the other poster!


So much better! Maybe you guys should write BM and tell them they're doing it wrong


----------



## Phish (Mar 31, 2006)

CHT said:


> Nice. Looks identical to the Performance G3 Pro stand which they were blowing out recently.


It is, minus the integrated scale on the topeak stand. I've had the Performance version for nearly 4 years now, and it works perfectly. Very stable, adjusts quickly and it folds easily into a somewhat compact form. Plus it doesn't cost a freakin fortune. I'd buy the same stand again if I were to somehow destroy/lose this one.


----------



## rtarh2o (Dec 18, 2009)

The Mavic stands look similar to my first idea for a stand. I used to set my Vetta wind trainer on a work bench to work on my bike, it worked really well, I just slid the part with the fans off of the back. I considered finding another one to use just as a work stand then came up with the idea of a sawhorse. 
The Mavic stand looks great, I like the idea of a bench under it too. It wouldn't be too hard at all to build a sawhorse stand with a flat top for tools, I actually added a tool tray at the back side of my stand but find myself constantly laying tools on top of the sawhorse, I think I will modify mine a bit now and add a top!
Thanks for the pictures.
Rusty


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Just created another repair stand this weekend (parts finally came).
$25 for tripod, $10 for pony clamp, $10 for pipe material. I like it for road, the MTB feels too heavy for it but isn't.









Inspired by the blog listed below, but had thought about this for months, trying to figure out what to use for the tripod instead of paying feedback so much money for theirs: https://afajarito.blogspot.com/2010/01/diy-portable-bike-repair-stand.html


----------



## eddie m (Jul 6, 2002)

I don't like any of those DIY stands that use plumbing pipe. They always have a bending load across the threads that makes them too weak. The pony clamp looks pretty awkward as well. 
I also don't like to use a lot of force on a bike that's clamped in one of those Park-type stands. It seems to me you could easily damage a frame by applying too much torque in the wrong way.
I like the Mavic stands in picture above, but it's beyond my ability to make one, and I don't have space in my apartment.
For now, I'm happy with my simple stand that holds to rear wheel off the ground by 2 hooks on the stays. I use that for derailer adjustments and cable replacements. I have work-arounds for every other job, and I would still use most of those even if I had a nice pro stand. If I had a Park stand, I think the most common thing I would use it for is cleaning the bike. 

em


----------

